# '97 Maxima Troubles



## Aharmer (May 29, 2007)

I've got a 1997 Maxima Gold Edition with just over 180 000 Kms on it. 

The check engine light has been on for a while now, and when I took it to my mechanic, the diagnostic said that it was both the O2 sensor and the knock sensor. 

We replaced the 02 sensor first, incase it was because of the 02 failure that the knock sensor was reading as failed. After replacing the 02 sensor, the diagnostic still showed that the knock sensor had failed, so I replaced it as well.

The check engine light is still on, and the car idles very roughly when I'm stopped at red lights, stop signs, etc. I did some research and I thought it could be the ECU. I mentioned this to my mechanic and he seemed to think otherwise.

We ran another diagnostic and this time it read that the Baromatic Pressure Solenoid was acting up.

Does anyone know if replacing this part with fix the rough idle? Could it be the ECU?

I'm a university student, so I don't have a lot of cash to throw around, but I'd like my car to run smoothly.


Thanks,

Alex


----------



## blackpete (May 19, 2007)

have you tried all the easy things such as vacuum hoses and intake manafold leaks 
and so on i dont think it will be the computor they are extremely reliable


----------



## brianw (Feb 25, 2004)

When you replaced the knock sensor, did you also inspect/replace the knock sensor harness if it was corroded?


----------



## blackpete (May 19, 2007)

Aharmer the only thing i have heard about computers giving trouble is if the heater core
gets a slight coolant leak and drips onto it coolant is very corrosive and wrecks them.
Might be worth checking because the ECM is mounted in the center under heater core
if this hasnt happened i doubt very much if the ECM is faulty.


----------



## Aharmer (May 29, 2007)

Thanks blackpete/brianw.

I haven't checked the easy things yet, but I'll do that now you mentioned it.

As for the knock sensor harness, it was replaced too.


----------



## brianw (Feb 25, 2004)

Rough idle could also be failing coil packs. If one fails, you can be sure the rest are on their way out-- find a discount Nissan parts dealer if you have to replace 'em, $480 for the whole set is waaaay better than the retail.

IF it's coil packs, that is.


----------

